# Can I make room request at Old Key West [merged]



## Floridaski (Jan 15, 2010)

We just got an exchange at OKW for Thanksgiving this year.  What would be the best building to request?  We would love of course to have a room with a nice view, close - but not to close to the pool and close enough to the Hospitality Center. 

Will Disney accept a request for a quiet room close to the Hospitality Center.  It is sometimes painful for me to walk long distances, not always but sometimes.

Any suggestions would be great.  We got a 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 15, 2010)

The few buildings closest to the Hospitality House are a separate booking category, and generally not available for exchange.  You can call Member Services to confirm: ask them if you have "hospitality house" or "general resort".

If you have general resort, a good compromise might be to ask for something on Peninsular Road if you want to be relatively close to the main services of the resort.  Remember, though, that you can take any bus to any location, and it will stop at Hospitality last before leaving the resort.  To get back, the DTD buses stop at HH first *and* last, and serve as internal shuttles.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's a map. I like Millers Road the best.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## blondietink (Jan 15, 2010)

You can request anything at WDW resorts but there is never a guarantee of getting what you request.  It is best to use general requests.  At OKW not all buildings have elevators, so if you want a higher floor, and walking up stairs is problematic, then you would need to ask for higher floor with elevator.  Or you could ask for somthing like first floor, nice view.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 15, 2010)

We stayed in building 53 which is way away from main area, but right beside a bus stop.  We loved that location.  I called a week or two in advance and gave several buildings I wanted, 53 being one of them.  We had a first floor unit and I worried about noise from above, but heard only minor noise.  We would request 53 again.

Nancy


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 15, 2010)

We were in room 3732 in Dec.   I was disappointed with how run down and old the rooms were but felt the bed was actually pretty comfortable unlike what I had heard.  The room we had was in buidling 37 and was very quiet.  We had a nice view of water and the golf course.  At night we had a view of the fireworks and Illuminations.  It was walkable from the Hospitality House but they also have a bus system.  We were only a few blocks from the bus stop and close to the quiet pool and turtle shack area.  We had requested a top floor away from a main road and this is where they put us.  We had moved over there from Bonnet Creek and had to be out of our condo in the early am.  Old Key West was nice enough to let us move right into the condo so we didn't have to store our things.


----------



## Floridaski (Jan 16, 2010)

*Best room request for Old Key West*

In reading reveiws, it seems like some folks think it is getting "run down" 
Which buildings should I try to avoid and which do you think would be best to request with regards to quality.  

It looks like the resort is so big - it really will not matter where we are, I guess I would like to be in the nicest building that would also keep my 11 year old son happy.

Thanks!


----------

